# NEW chamber music NEW



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

So another topic asking about newly composed music. This time not string quartets. I've listened to several pieces by my favorite composers Denisov and Davies in exciting chamber groups. F.ex. "Silhouettes" by Denisov for flute, 2 pianos & percussion and "Psalm 124" by Davies, for flute, bass clarinet, guitar, glockenspiel, marimba, violin, violoncello. Maybe we should leave duos out. Also I'd like to hear about the performers/ensembles.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Could we include duos, or do you have strong feelings about it, Kjetil?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

The reason for leaving them out was that there are so many, but I don't have very strong feelings against including duos. Bring it on


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey there people! I'd like to know what YOU know about contemporary chamber music


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

This morning was listening to Weinberg's solo cello sonatas. Big fan of Weinberg; highly underrated, says me.

https://www.amazon.com/Vainberg-Sonatas-Solo-Cello-Nos/dp/B000026AGW/ref=sr_1_7?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1492521888&sr=1-7&keywords=weinberg+solo+cello


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

+1 on Weinberg, just found him and "Streame" him all the days . Great to find a "new" composer at this skill.
Love this Fantasia with Cello and the cello sonatas.


----------

